# pecking order and picked on



## audoneout (Apr 24, 2013)

First.. I officially have a herd! Our 3rd NGD doeling is home!

Background: Willow (about 3 mo) and Aurea (about 2 mo) both bottle babies and now weaned. Spoiled, loving, sweet and playful.
Aster (2 mo) just got picked up from a fairly large herd, weaned but still with her Mom and the rest of her herd. Now that she is here she's devastated, scared, sad and altogether miserable (she screamed until her voice broke). 

Situation: Willow has decided to be herd Queen (no surprise). I expected the headbutting and hair pulling, I expected the jealousy with the 3 way split of Mommy (me) time. I assumed that the pecking order would end up being established and they would get on with being a herd. 
Poor Aster is now afraid to eat with Willow around (separated feeding area for her now). But making friends with Aurea, until Willow headbutts the [email protected]#*out of her! Now she just stands around staring at the walls and trees looking sad. 

Now the Question: is there ANYTHING I can do to get Willow to back off? At this point the headbutting has gotten so bad that I am afraid of injury, or starvation! And is there anything I can do to help Aster with this transition? 


Sorry this was so long winded!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Get her a goat friend and keep them separated for a while and then reintroduce them.


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

Separate Willow from the other two for a few days. When you put her back with the others she MIGHT be lower on the totem pole. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

oh...i'm sorry you're having this issue. i too am dealing with this, and so far, i just have my two girls separated, but within sight of one another, and separate eating dishes.



ksalvagno said:


> Get her a goat friend and keep them separated for a while and then reintroduce them.


ksalvagno...it seems that most issues with goats can be solved with getting another goat! lol!!! i'm fighting the urge, but the more i see that this is an answer to my girl's aggression issues, the more it's wearing down my will NOT to get another goat until we have enough space! darn you enablers!!!!


----------



## audoneout (Apr 24, 2013)

lol... well I have deposits down on 2 more baby does (so far) who'll come home when they're weaned in a few months.
I hate to separate Willow, but I do have plenty of space to do it (20x60ft converted garage and an acre fenced for them sofar).
Sigh, I guess Willow is going to be the sad one until she cools her jets, hopefully Aurea will bond closer to Aster in the meantime.

On the "enablers" subject.... I LOVE that you all agree that getting another goat will help! I get to show these posts to my husband as an argument to get more goats! HA!


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

I've tied the offender up in the same place as the new goats before. That way they all are still together adjusting to each other, but the bully can only go as far as her rope will let her, so she can't chase and terrorize the newbie. I had a really aggressive doe that was constantly beating up on the new addition, but after three days of being tied, they became friends WITHOUT having to kill each other in the process!


----------



## audoneout (Apr 24, 2013)

Well thank you all so much! I appreciate the input... and Willow is officially in sight of, but separated from the other two... much to her displeasure!
Will give it a few days and release her... if it doesn't work... New goat! hee hee hee


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

audoneout said:


> lol... well I have deposits down on 2 more baby does (so far) who'll come home when they're weaned in a few months.
> !


Aster's problem will be over when this happens. You may have a new problem.


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

audoneout said:


> On the "enablers" subject.... I LOVE that you all agree that getting another goat will help! I get to show these posts to my husband as an argument to get more goats! HA!


:laugh:

Oh my, I have a new kid coming home in 3 weeks, and I'm so worried about my two yearling wethers beating up the new kid on the block. 
I'm hoping they'll all get along, I don't have any way of separating them...with only one barn and one pen...yikes!


----------



## jandzig1 (May 20, 2013)

I brought home a mom a her two babies and had after one already at home...... Trying to make it one big happy herd! WRONG..... Mom stood up for her babies and kicked the other one that wasn't hers away or into a gate. The only time they were nice together was during feedings. Two weeks later they seem the be more relaxed! Still some tension when attention is not shared but it decimates has gotten better with time so...... Just let them make a pecking order !


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I brought home a 10 week old wether to be companion to my year old buck. My does are pregnant and due in July. As of now, they are sharing one stall and a huge outdoor area. One doe has really been beating up on the little guy. It was so bad last night, that I fenced off a corner of the stall. Now they can see, but not hurt him. Ugh.....goats. But, I am going to look at a buckling his age tonight, so maybe with a friend it'll be better. And my buck stall and outdoor area will be ready by next weekend


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Posted twice....sorry


----------

